# Discovering UK with motorhome



## arkiboys (Oct 12, 2021)

Hello,
Hope all is well...
Before setting off for our europe/middle-east road trip with a motorhome (Different post), I would like to see yet more of the UK.
We live in London and every few month, we discover new places with our normal MPV (Staying in B&B, hotel, etc.)
For a-while now, I have decided to first hire a motorhome before committing to one.
I have decided to get a max length of 7m motorhome because of our driveway limitation  and purchased apps such as WEBSITE BLOCKED BY ADMIN, searchforsites.

Questions:
1- What is the best way to decide where to go with a motorhome? The vision I have is to decide on the map where to go, drive there, when necessary find a campsite to refill water tank and empty waste, etc. if time permits drive to the next place to discover or get back home.
2- Do I need a "Sat Nav" or can I just use google map?
3- Can I park the motorhome any-where for the night while travelling?
4- what are the other things to consider? 

p.s. I am so glad I joined this site as I have learnt a-lot so far. Many thanks 

Kind regards


----------



## GreggBear (Oct 12, 2021)

I run a satnav that has my vehicle dimensions set in it, as google maps on my phone is only set for a normal car size vehicle & I can't find how to change it. Sometimes google maps will send me into places where I struggle whereas the satnav will usually give an alternative route.


----------



## Snapster (Oct 12, 2021)

I would look for indépendant sites, they are usually much cheaper than the big club sites and you don’t have joining fees and yearly subs and the big sites usually have a minimum stay. 
You may need to book in advance or at least phone ahead to see if they have spaces though.


----------



## Tookey (Oct 12, 2021)

......after the Iran thread and now this one I'm wondering whether you are stringing us along, are you?

You've gone from 'I'm driving into Iran' (then 'discovering' this is exceedingly difficult for a Brit) to asking how to decide where to go in the UK (really?) and whether you need a sat nav or not


----------



## arkiboys (Oct 12, 2021)

Tookey said:


> ......after the Iran thread and now this one I'm wondering whether you are stringing us along, are you?
> 
> You've gone from 'I'm driving into Iran' (then 'discovering' this is exceedingly difficult for a Brit) to asking how to decide where to go in the UK (really?) and whether you need a sat nav or not


Hello,
I did say in my post here that before preparing for the main europe/middle east trip, I would like to discover more of the uk. So hopefully this gives me more experience using a motorhome, etc.
Thanks for the message


----------



## GreggBear (Oct 12, 2021)

arkiboys said:


> Hello,
> I did say in my post here that before preparing for the main europe/middle east trip, I would like to discover more of the uk. So hopefully this gives me more experience using a motorhome, etc.
> Thanks for the message


Makes sense, I'd rather break down or have any major issues here than in Iran....


----------



## arkiboys (Oct 12, 2021)

GreggBear said:


> Makes sense, I'd rather break down or have any major issues here than in Iran....


This may sound silly, but as I am a total beginner with a motorhome, I am also thinking if there is training centre I can attend to learn about handling, maintenance of the motorhome.


----------



## GreggBear (Oct 12, 2021)

Probably best to attend one of the meetups, and ask advice from the other members. Lots of experience to draw on so you may find out all sorts of tips....


----------



## Tookey (Oct 12, 2021)

arkiboys said:


> This may sound silly, but as I am a total beginner with a motorhome, I am also thinking if there is training centre I can attend to learn about handling, maintenance of the motorhome.


......now you are pulling our chain


----------



## Snapster (Oct 12, 2021)

arkiboys said:


> This may sound silly, but as I am a total beginner with a motorhome, I am also thinking if there is training centre I can attend to learn about handling, maintenance of the motorhome.


The two main clubs offer motorhome manoevering courses as well as some hgv training centres. Just search online for motorhome training.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Oct 12, 2021)

Yes, if you are so new to it I would reccomend joining a club. The caravan and camping club offer training courses. You might also prefer to use registered sites while you get the hang of things. As mentioned in a previous thread many of the free stops we used to use are disappearing and NO you can't just stop anywhere. The C&club have lots of affiliated sites, small and basic, that are reasonable and would enable you to explore all over England and Wales.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 12, 2021)

Or come to co antrim coast rd, park anywhere free.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 13, 2021)

arkiboys said:


> Do I need a "Sat Nav" or can I just use google map?


I mainly use sat nav but have Google maps as a back up but both will get you there. Maybe G maps live traffic data is more accurate, but it seems to give more initial route choice.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 13, 2021)

GreggBear said:


> I run a satnav that has my vehicle dimensions set in it, as google maps on my phone is only set for a normal car size vehicle & I can't find how to change it. Sometimes google maps will send me into places where I struggle whereas the satnav will usually give an alternative route.


Any sat nav only knows the road width if it is in the map data though that is always being improved and updated. I don't think that Google maps has any vehicle dimension option other than a car. When your sat nav has sent you down a few too many ridiculously narrow lanes then you soon learn when to trust it or not!


----------



## arkiboys (Oct 13, 2021)

Moonraker 2 said:


> Yes, if you are so new to it I would reccomend joining a club. The caravan and camping club offer training courses. You might also prefer to use registered sites while you get the hang of things. As mentioned in a previous thread many of the free stops we used to use are disappearing and NO you can't just stop anywhere. The C&club have lots of affiliated sites, small and basic, that are reasonable and would enable you to explore all over England and Wales.


Thankyou


----------



## GMJ (Oct 13, 2021)

Definitely worth doing a little planning and ringing ahead as a number of sites start to close around this time of year until the spring.


----------

